# CREW WANTED -Email list for crew this summer



## MakoT

I have an email list that I send out on Thursday or Friday (or later) when we can go. May have room for others from time to time. I have a 15 year old and a 12 year old so Dad and kids would be great. Hardcore guys for Port A tournaments in July (expensive). 

Contender 27 (with marine head) out of Surfside Marina in Freeport. Non-smoking offshore preferred. No drinking until we return. We split gas / oil / bait and other on day purchase. 

We have all kinds of gear (radar, XM weather) and tackle (Shimano TLDs and Penn Internationals) . All safety gear - but no raft right now (it didn't make inspection last time) . Not a charter boat! No guarantees! 

Good track record with Rik Jacobson a must. 

Send email and PM. 
Tommy


----------



## MakoT

*Perfect Crew*

Man - we were lucky to find Ed and his son on 2cool. My 2 boys 11 and 15 fished with Ed and Noah 13 - today. We totally enjoyed the company !

Thanks Ed! Glad we finally found some fish.

Tommy


----------



## DRILHER

Glad to see a good result from this site. I would like to have someone along from time to time but am a little leary. I have taLked to someone a couple of days ago and will give it try. Mako I have a 16 year old and go out of Port A maybe we can put together a trip your boat or mine.


----------



## FISH TAILS

MakoT

Ed and Noah are great people they live across the street next time you need a third I am always looking to go.


----------



## FISH TAILS

MakoT my email is [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## MakoT

*Ed and Noah*

I'm with you on this. Ed's a great guy and my kind of Dad. We really enjoyed having them Sunday. Hope they will come again and you are welcome to come along.

There should be a Resume / Recommendatio concept for guys that have done this and had it work out. Ed and Noah could be great crew for anyone.

I did get a number of PMs (12 or so) and everyone seems to be great and I think its going to work out. I bet I will have 2 or so guys that have never met and its going to start a few friendships!



FISH TAILS said:


> MakoT
> 
> Ed and Noah are great people they live across the street next time you need a third I am always looking to go.


----------



## MakoT

Your in !



FISH TAILS said:


> MakoT my email is [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## MakoT

*PM*

I sent you a PM. Send email. We'll make it work out!



DRILHER said:


> Glad to see a good result from this site. I would like to have someone along from time to time but am a little leary. I have taLked to someone a couple of days ago and will give it try. Mako I have a 16 year old and go out of Port A maybe we can put together a trip your boat or mine.


----------



## Txfirenfish

My 11 year old son and I would love to be on the list.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

My boys are too young still. 3.5 and 5. I would like to be put on your list. I work out of town alot though but when I am home I would love to go. Pm sent.


----------



## great white fisherman

Did you get my private email that I sent you about me and my grown son. We are both tournament savey. My son is on the pro-staff for Mustad and Lowrance electronics and some others. We do not drink nor do we smoke. We fish! Smoke that! LOL


----------



## rusty2009

I am available on June 17-20. I sent you a PM. I have plenty on experience and I am willing to do my share on bait and gas. Thanks Rusty


----------



## fishminer

*E-mail Sent*

E-Mail Sent.


----------



## MakoT

Thank you all for the PMs. If you have not seen an email or PM please send it again.
You can call 713 301-9212 or email [email protected]

I need your name and email (that you check on the weekends).
I have already had 1 trip with a guy and his son and it was perfect!

Tommy


----------



## fishminer

*Offshore*

PM sent


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Always willing....sorry no kids, but I am off alot during the week. Pm sent.


----------



## MakoT

*GREAT !*

This has really been great. I have met some great guys and families and will certainly make some new fishing friends.

When you make a post like this you wonder how its going to turn out --and the 2Coolers that have emailed have just been great.

Thanks for the response!

We have caught a lot of fish so far but its early and its going to get harder as we go.

Still hoping to fish the Port Aransas tournaments but everyone's on a budget (me to)

Tommy


----------



## drumbeat

*Count us in Please !*

My grandson ( 14 ) and I would love to go . Always good for expenses , have own tackle etc. Ole Salty looking to get out . I have a 20' Hyd. 
walk/thru , but kinda leary about getting out to the open blue on our 
own ..... thanks for considering us ( Character references if wanted avail.)
Non smoker , drinker .....


----------



## MakoT

*PM with Email and names*

Please PM with an email contact (that you see on Thursday nights) and your full name for the email. Would love to have you guys

Tommy Poynter


----------



## Txfirenfish

I have two boys, 16 and 11. We would love to be added to your list. Will gladly split expenses and my flexible schedule with work allows us to fish during the week or weekends.


----------



## MakoT

*Pm sent?*

TexasFirenFish -- are you on my list? I do not see a PM with your email and info. PM you first and last name and emaill contact. I would love to have you and the boys.

Tommy


----------



## MakoT

*PM for fishing on Contender*

Guys, this has been really great and I have met some great fisherman and thier sons.

When you PM , I need your First and Last name and best Email.

e.g. I am Billy Smith with my sons Billy and Nathan. Email us at [email protected]

That way I can send you emails and infor about trips we are doing.

So far I have had 10 2cool guests and its been really fun!!

Tommy Poynter [email protected]


----------



## MakoT

*A slow trip on Friday*

I was due a slow trip. We still had fun but not enough fish in the box.

2coolers - Abel and Ed came along and had their 15 year olds with me and my 15 year old.

I worked it hard!

Anyone interested in the post snapper season, we will be doing blue water trolling and trying to find AJs and Ling.


----------



## Txfirenfish

We're interested in post snapper season.


----------



## MakoT

*Email and names*

Be sure to PM you name (first and last) and your emails (1 or more) and I will put them on a list I send when we have openings.

Fished 2 days (Friday and Saturday ) with 2cool follks. Didn't do all that well Friday as the area we picked seems to be hit hard. Went the other way Saturday and did well.

Video


----------



## MakoT

*Father Son fishing*

I hope I got back to everyone. Snapper season is over ( for now) so I am looking at other plans (AJ, Blue Water trolling, Overnight trips, Boomvang for Tuna).

For sure if Snapper season opens or if we figure out a "catch Fish" plan, then I will have some Father / Son trips - 4 day weekend Friday to Monday - if that's what it takes to get everyone in on a trip.

I have really met some great guys and kids doing this and we have had only one slow trip so far (k on wood)

Tommy

See YouTube a search for "Conterder 27"

Tommy


----------



## MakoT

*Fall and Winter*

I have about 20 people from 2cool and about 10 or so have come along. Its really been fun and I have a bunch of new fishing friends.

We went last weekend. Limited on Snapper and then went to Sunrise and Tequllia to troll.

Still rolling trips - not looking at PMs that often so sit tight if it takes a while to get back to you.


----------



## MakoT

*Room for more!*

This has worked out really well and I have so many new friends. If your not interesting in stealing my fishing spots and plans (that happened to me so I have mention it) then PM and I would love to have you on my email list. Most of the trips I have done are $120 a person all in.

Heres my last few trips - almost everyone I met here! Cool!!!

Ed Dorsey and Josh Graves are my full time crew forever. Thank you guys for the great trips, help and all the new friends. Rusty - we are going to Mansfield soon. I am looking for guests to do the Port A Outboard tounament in mid July. That is $500 to $600 per person - Marlin and Wahoo fishing.

Tommy


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Boat looks good Tommy...one of these days!!!!


----------



## mad marlin

*AWESOME RIDE*

Tom beautiful rig & nothing more priceless that sharing your passion with your love ones.
MY soon its ready for it his 8 years old so count with Us if you have room.

Anthony , sending you a pm with all my info


----------



## mrager2000

I would love to be on the list, my son is only 2 months old, so a while until his mom will let him fish.
Mike
[email protected]


----------



## MakoT

Had to have a little medical stuff done that will mess up my June 2012, But after that I will be going every weekend day that has 2-3ft or less.

Still have room for more if you want to PM and I will add you to our email invite list. I gave so many new friends from this it's been awesome!


----------



## sea hunt 202

MakoT said:


> I have an email list that I send out on Thursday or Friday (or later) when we can go. May have room for others from time to time. I have a 15 year old and a 12 year old so Dad and kids would be great. Hardcore guys for Port A tournaments in July (expensive).
> 
> Contender 27 (with marine head) out of Surfside Marina in Freeport. Non-smoking offshore preferred. No drinking until we return. We split gas / oil / bait and other on day purchase.
> 
> We have all kinds of gear (radar, XM weather) and tackle (Shimano TLDs and Penn Internationals) . All safety gear - but no raft right now (it didn't make inspection last time) . Not a charter boat! No guarantees!
> 
> Good track record with Rik Jacobson a must.
> 
> Send email and PM.
> Tommy


 My wife and I live in Missouri City and we have our own boat but it would be nice to fish a new area. Have one 13yr old son and the fact you said no smoking on the boat caught my attension. My e-mail is [email protected] please shoot me a message


----------



## Mtek

PM was sent yesterday MTek...Thanks


----------



## MakoT

*Emergency Info*

I always get Emergency Contact Info from everyone before we go. I file a float plan at the Marina so they know where we are and when we come back.

I have these items: 


6 Man Life Raft


Epird: 406 MHZ with GPS location data. US Coast Guard


Spot *EIN: # *0-7363416 http://www.findmespot.com (NO ACTION NEEDED - INFO ONLY)


----------



## sea hunt 202

We would be interested in sharing the ride with you although we have our own boat and is smaller. It would be nice to pick up some fishing tips from another angler,our son is 13 and seems to be happy on the water. Our last trip out of Galveston we encountered a disabled boat just out of GYB and we let our son tow them back to the marina while we sat in the back watching the wildlife - there were many dolfins on that day. Anyway yes please put us on the list and we have no problems with the clean up of the boat and fish. We both filet well


----------



## MakoT

*Boat - Most Recent*

Boat has the name on it now. "SeaClusion" which is my second boat with that name.

And my 6 Man Life Raft we will never need.

Tommy


----------



## sweenyite

This coming week is looking promising...


----------



## bigrich22

*MakoT - Offshore 2012*

I have a 16 year old son and would like to be added to list also. I live in the Surfside area and would be glad to share expenses with ya anytime... Thanks, Bert Richardson
I'll PM you my email...


----------



## sea hunt 202

I got a 13yr old son and would love to join you


----------



## sea hunt 202

I would love to go with you and pick up a few tecniques , I have a 13yr old son who enjoys fishing and will be here this summer. Great to hear that no smoking or beer as I don't want my kid to see that. We have a boat but are not proficient at catching and would apreciate a few lessons.

Mark


----------



## MakoT

*Tons of new 2cool friends ....room for more*

The kids are now 17 and 13. I have at least 30 guys from 2cool on my "Contender Fishing" email list. Still would like to have more of you guys. With the exception of one person this has really been a great thing and I have a bunch of new friends. We never drink out there but have accomadated some smoking from time to time. Caught lots of fish.

Come On


----------



## sweenyite

Had a blast when I went. Tommy is a good guy to fish with and he takes good care of his boat.


----------



## Astros13

I'm alwaya looking for a offshore trip. I will be of every weekend now but can take days off if going offshore. Let me know if you have room. Im always willing to go and share expences.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Tommy is a great fisherman I have always had a blast on our trips. He has great spots and the boat runs good. I hope to fish with him a bunch more.


----------



## MakoT

*Thanks Guys*

Josh gets all the ladies trips - and works his A off!

If you want me to email you for days we go, please PM me your name - and the Email where you can be reached day and night (some give me 2 emails). I will add you to the list - look for Emails that are "Contender Fishing"

Everyone has to give me Emergency Contact info the first time you come along. I file a float plan every trip so the security guys at the Marina miss us if we are not back at dark.

Tommy


----------



## kamekonig

Very interested never fished out on the water. sending a PM


----------

